# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  التظلم الإدارى كسبب لإنقطاع الميعاد في دعوي الإلغاء

## هيثم الفقى

مبحث تمهيدي
يعتبر إنقطاع الميعاد حالة من حالات إمتداد الميعاد وهو بذلك يتفق مع الوقف نتيجة لقوة قاهرة ومع ذلك فهو يختلف عن الوقف من حيث أثره *على ميعاد رفع الدعوى .*
ويؤدى إنقطاع الميعادإلى غض النظر كليةً عن المدة التى جرت من الميعاد قبل تحقق سبب الإنقطاع بحيث لا تؤخذ في الاعتبار ولا يُعاد حسابها مع المتبقى من المدة بعد زوال هذا السبب كما هو الحال بالنسبة إلى وقف الميعاد . وإنما يؤدى الانقطاع إلى بداية مدة جديدة قدرها ستون يوماً تبدأ من اليوم التالى لزوال سبب الانقطاع ...
وعلى ذلك إذا علم صاحب الشأن بالقرار يوم 3 مارس فالمدة تبدأ من يوم 4 مارس حتى 2 مايو أى ستون يوما ؛؛ ولكن اذا تحقق سبب الانقطاع يوم 25 إبريل وأستمر لـ 31 مايو فان ميعاد دعوي الالغاء يبدأ من جديد ابتداءاً من اليوم التالى لليوم الذى زال فيه الانقطاع ؛ بمعنى أن تبدأ المدة في هذا المثال من أول يونيه وحتى نهاية الستين يوماً ؛ أى حتى 30 يوليه ؛ وما مضى من 4 مارس في هذا المثال السابق حتى يوم 25 تحقق سبب الانقطاع ؛ لا يؤخذ في الحسبان ويعتبر كأنه لم يكن ... فالانقطاع يؤدى دائماً إلى بداية مدة جديدة كاملة من جديد وهذا ما يميزه عن الوقف ؛ وقد استقر الفقه على أن حالات إنقطاع ميعاد الطعن بالالغاء تقدر بأربع حالات وأولها التظلم الادارى محل الدراسة .
وفى بدأ رفع دعوى الالغاء من تاريخ اعلان القرار او نشره في الجريدة الرسمية او في النشرات المصلحيةأو العلم به علما يقينيا شاملا لكافة محتوياته فانه باعتباره ميعاد سقوط لا ينقطع ولا يقف ولا يمتد ويبدأ حسابه من اليوم التالى لليوم الذى حصل فيه الاعلان او النشر او العلم اليقينى وينتهى الميعاد بانتهاء اليوم الستين .
على أن المشرع قد خرج على هذا الأصل فنص في المادة 22 من قانون تنظيم مجلس الدولة على أن " ينقطع سريان هذا الميعاد بالتظلم إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئيسية ؛ ويجب أن يبت في التظلم قبل مضى ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه ، واذا صدر القرار بالرفض وجب ان يكون مسبباً ، ويعتبر فوات ستين يوماً على تقديم التظلم دون ان تجيب عنه السلطات المختصة بمثابة رفضه ، ويكون ميعاد رفع الدعوى بالطعن في القرار الخاص بالتظلم ستين يوماً من تاريخ انقضاء الستين يوماً المذكورة " .
ومن المعروف انه للحصول على الحق دون دعوى قضائية مزايا لا تنكر، فهو أقل كلفة ، إذ يوفر على صاحب الشأن مصاريف التقاضى ، وهى كثيرة قد ينوء بها . وهو أكث سرعة لما يكتنف المخاصمة القضائية من إجراءات سواء أثناء تحضير الدعوى أو أثناء نظرها ، وهو يحفظ العلاقة بين صاحب الشان ( لاسيما إذا كان موظفاً ) ، والجهة الإدارية مصدرة القرار من حساسيات تنتج عن الطعن القضائى ....
وأخيراً فإن إنصاف الادارة للمواطنين والموظفين يحفظ وقت القاضى ويخفف العبء عنه .
ومن هنا كان ما قرره المشرع من أن تظلم صاحب الشأن إلى مصدر القرار أو رئيسه طالباً سحبه قاطع لميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء في هذا القرار .، وذلك تشجيعاً للأفراد على طلب النصفة من الإدارة قبل الإلتجاء إلى القضاء . والاصل أن صاحب الشأن حر في أن يطعن أمام القاضى مباشرة ً أو أن يبدأ فيتظلم منه ، أى أن الأصل هو أن التظلم جوازى .
ولكن المشرع جعله وجوبياً في حالات أوردها على سبيل الحصروكلها خاصة بشئون الخدمة المدنية . فالتظلم يكون وجوبياً بالنسبة إلى القرارات الآتيه :-
1-القرارات الادارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة أو الترقية أو بمنح علاوات. 2-القرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة بإحالة الموظفين إلى المعاش أو الإستيداع أو فصلهم بغير الطريق التأديبي . 3-القرارات الإدا رية النهائية للسلطات التأديبية ، عدا ماكان منها صادراً من مجالس تأديبية .
وهى القرارت المشار إليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وخامساً من المادة العاشرة من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972م ؛ فالطعن القضائى في هذا القرارات لايجوز قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية ، وإنتظار المواعيد المقررة للبت في هذا التظلم ؛ وتبين إجراءات التظلم والفصل فيه بقرار من رئيس مجلس الدولة...
وقد صدر تطبيقاً لهذا قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة رقم 72 لسنة 1973م بتاريخ 12/4/1973 بشأن إجراءات التظلم الوجوبى من القرارات الإدارية وطريقة الفصل فيها ؛ وقد نص هذا القرار على الآتى : مادة -1- يكون التظلم من القرارات الإدارية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعأ وتاسعاً من المادة 10 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م إلى الجهة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو إلى الجهات الرئاسية بطلب يقدم إليها بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول .
مادة -2- يجب أن يشتمل التظلم على البيانات الآتيه : (أ)- اسم المتظلم ووظيفته وعنوانه . (ب)- تاريخ صدور القرار المتظلم منه وتاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية أو في النشرة المصلحيه أو تاريخ إعلان المتظلم به . (ج)- موضوع القرار المتظلم منه والأسباب التى بنى عليها التظلم ويرفق بالتظلم المستندات التى يرى المتظلم تقديمها .
مادة -3- تقوم الجهة الإدارية بتلقى التظلمات وقيدها برقم مسلسل في سجل خاص يبين فيه تاريخ تقديمها أو ورودها .؛ ويسلم إلى المتظلم إيصال مبين فيه رقم التظلم وتاريخ تقديمه أو يرسل الإيصال إليه بطريق البريد بكتاب موصى عليه .
مادة -4- ترسل التظلمات فور وصولها إلى الجهة التى أصدرت القرار ، وعليها أن تبدى رأيها في التظلم وأن ترفق به الأوراق والمستندات المتعلقة بالموضوع ويرسل إلى الجهة التى يناط بها فحص التظلم خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه أو وروده .
مادة -5- يتولى فحص التظلم مفوضوا الدولة رئاسة الجمهورية ورياسة مجلس الوزراء والوزارات والمحافظات والهيئات العامة أو من يندبون لذلك من هذا *الجهات .* وتعرض نتيجة فحص التطلم على الجهة اللمختصة في ميعاد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ ورود التظلم .
مادة -6- تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمه للبت في التظلم في الميعاد القانونى ، ويبلغ صاحب الشأن بالقرار الصادر في تظلمه والأسباب التى بنى عليها وذلك بكتاب موصى علي
فإذا قدم التظلم دون تظلم سابق مع وجوب ذلك قضت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى . والجدير بالذكر أن القانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955م هو الذى أنشأ لأول مرة نظام التظلم الوجوبى وقد شرحت المذكرة الإيضاحية له الحكمة من التظلم الوجوبى بقولها : " وفيما يختص بتنظيم التظلم وجعله وجوبياً بالنسبة إلى القرارت القابلة للسحب والصادرة في شأن الموظفين ، فإن الغرض من ذلك هو تقليل الوارد من القضايا بقدر المستطاع ، وإن رأت الإدارة أن المتظلم على حق في تظلمه . فإن رفضته أو لم تبت فيه في خلال الميعاد المقرر فله إن يلجأ إلى طريق التقاضى ............." .

*[] المبحث الأول ماهية التظلم الإداري وأنواعه*


*[] المطلب الأول ماهية التظلم الإداري والحكمة من اللجوء إليه*

تعريف التظلم الإدارى التظلم الإدارى يعنى ببساطة عدم رضاء صاحب الشأن بالقرار الذى علم به بواسطة النشر أو الإعلان أو العلم اليقينى ، فبادر بكتابة هذا على شكل تظلم وأرسله للإدارة مصدرة القرار أو لرئيسها طالباً إعادة النظر فيه وسحبه أو إلغاؤه .
فمصدر القرار من حقه – حال علمه بعدم مشروعية قراره – أن يصحح قراره ويطهره من العيوب التى لحقته ، بل يعد ذلك أفضل من إلغاء القرار قضائياً ؛ إذ أنه بذلك قد أظهر إحترامه للقانون ، وتقديره لوقف القضاء فغناه البحث في شرعية قراره ، وأعاد للمتضرر حقوقه دون إجباره على الذهاب إلى القضاء . وهذا هو المفروض أصلاً في مصدر القرار ؛ وهذا الحق ليس مطلقاً ، وإنما مقيد بذات مواعيد الطعن بالإلغاء لنفس الأسباب التى سبق أن أشرنا إلها ، ويتعلق بذات القرارات التى خص المشرع الطعن فيها بمواعيد قصيرة قوامها ستون يوماً . أيضاً ما يملكه مصدر القرار فهو معترف به لرئيسه . فالسلطه الرئاسية تعطى للرئيس الإدارى بالإضافة إلى السلطات التى يباشرها حيال أشخاص المرؤسيين سلطات يباشرها حيال أو بصدد أعمالهم ، إذ له حق سحبها أو إلغائها أو تعديلها وذلك حسب طبيعة الإختصاص الممنوح للرئيس .
ومما سبق يتبن لنا أن صاحب الشأن إذا ما توجه فور سماعه وعلمه بالقرار بالوسائل التى حددها المشرع والقضاء وخلال ميعاد الستين يوماً إلى مصدر القرار أو رئيسه ووصل إليه تظلمه بشخصه ، أو بالبريد أو بأى وسيلة أخرى ، فهذا معناه انه لم يهمل في حقوقه ، بل على العكس هو مستعد للمطالبة بها وحريص على الوصول إليها ؛ ولذلك قرر المشرع والقضاء إنقطاع الميعاد من يوم وصوله للجهة الإدارية إلى أن يبت في طلبه بالشكل الذى سنعالجه فيما بعد . والتظلم الذى يقطع ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء له معنى محدد في قضاء مجلس الدولة سواء في فرنسا أم في مصر ، فهو ذلك الطلب الذى يقدم من صاحب الشأن للجهة الإدارية مصدرة القرار او للجهة الرئاسية لها طالباً فيه إعادة النظر في القرار محل التظلم ، حيث إنه غير مرغوب فيه ويطلب منها تعديله إو إلغاؤه . وأى طلب يخرج عن هذا المضمون لا يترتب عليه إنقطاع ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء واو أخذ في ظاهره شكل التظلم الإدارى ، إذ العبرة بمضمون التظلم وطلبات المتظلم فيه وليس بشكله ...
وعلى ذلك فإن طلب صاحب الشأن لجلسة يتشاور فيها مع الإدارة أو لأخذ رأيه في القرار من جهة الإدارة أو للإحتجاج فقط عليه لافتاً نظرها حول نتائجه ، أو لطلب رعايتها وكرمها وتفضلها عليه ، كل ذلك لا يدخل في عداد التظلم الإدارى الذى نقصده ، ولا يترتب عليه أدنى أثر بالنسبة لميعاد دعوى الإلغاء .
وأخيراً لا يدخل في التظلم مجرد طلب صاحب الشأن بيان أسباب القرار الإدارى الذى صدر فيه ، ولو كانت الإدارة ملزمة بتسبيب هذا القرار بمقتضى نص تشريعى أو لإستقرار القضاء على ذلك إلا أن المشرع الفرنسى قد خرج على هذه القاعدة في فرضيه محدده لا يقاس عليها وردت في صلب المادة الخامسة من قانون 11 يوليو سنة 1979م والتى تقضى بأنه : " إذا إلتزمت الإدارة الصمت في موقف معين كان من المفروض أن تتدخل فيه بقرار صريح مسبب ، فإن طلب تقديمها لأسباب قرارها الضمنى يقطع ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء حتى تاريخ تسليم هذه الأسباب لصاحب الشأن أو إعلانه بها ". وقد إستقر مجلس الدولة الفرنسى هنا على انه مهما طال سكوت الادارة حيال هذا الطلب فان هذا السكوت لا يتحول إلى قرار ضمنى بالرفض ويظل الميعاد منقطعاً حتى تلبى الإدارة طلب صاحب الِشأن وتنفذ ما ألزمها به النص السابق .
ومن المعنى السابق للتظلم الإدارى يمكن أن نستنتج مبأ هام عرضنا على تقديمه هنا بالذات وقبل الدخول في التفاصيل الدقيقه المتعلقة بموضوع التظلم الإدارى ، وهو أن المراد منه الطلب من مصدر القرار أو رئيسه سحب القرار او إلغاؤه ، وهذا لن يتأتى إذا كان القرار أصلاً لايجوز سحبه بعد إصداره ؛ إذ في حالات معينه يحدد المشرع أن بعض القرارات الإدارية لايجوز سحبها أو تعديلها أو إلغاؤها من مصدر القرار أو رئيسه . ومثال ذلك تصديق وزير الداخلية على قرارات لجنة العمد والمشايخ ، بهذا التصديق يمتنع عليه بعد ذلك إعادة النظر في هذه القرارات التى اعتمدها بالتعديل أو الالغاء أو السحب ؛ وعلى ذلك فالتظلم من هذا القرارات يصبح أمراً غير مجد ولن يؤدى في النهاية إلى شئ يذكر . وعلى ذلك لا يجوز التظلم منها .
فإن تظلم صاحب الشأن فلا يقطع تظلمه هذا الميعاد الأصلى لرفع دعوى الإلغاء . وتنطبق نفس القاعدة السابقة ولا يقطع التظلم الميعاد لكونه غير مجد إذا ما أصدرت الإدارة قرارها وأوضحت أنها لن تقبل إعادة النظر فيه مرة ثانية ، ففى مثل هذه الحالة لا داعى و لا جدوى للتظلم منها ، وبالتالى فإن تظلم رغم ذلك لا يعد تظلمه قاطعاً للميعاد الأصلى للطعن بالإلغاء . هذا وقد عرفت الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة التظلم بقولها : .... " إن التظلم هو وسيلة إداريةللتضرر من القرار الإدارى أو التأديبى يقدمه العامل إلى الجهة الإدارية عسى أن تعدل عن قرارها فتسحبه وتكفى العامل مئونة الإلتجاء إلى التقاضى طلباً لإلغاء القرار ".

الحكمة من التظلم لقد أبانت المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955م بشأن مجلس الدولة الذى استحدث لأول مرة التظلم الإدارى الوجوبى عن الحكمة من التظلم الإدارى وهو تقليل الوارد من القضايا بقدر المستطاع وتحقيق العدالة الإدارية الإدارية بطرق أيسر بإنهاء تلك المنازعات في مراحلها الأولى إن رأت الإدارة أن المتظلم على حق في تظلمه فإن رفضته أو لم تنبت فيه خلال الميعاد المقرر فله أن يلجأ إلى طريق التقاضى .
وقد عبرت عن ذلك المحكمة الإدارية الإدارية بقولها : " بأن الحكمة من هذا التظلم هى الرغبة في التقليل من المنازعات بإنهائها في مراحلها الأولى بطريق أيسر للناس ووذلك بالعدول عن القرار المتظلم منه إن رأت الإدارة أن المتظلم على حق في تظلمه " . وقد قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بأن : " علة التظمل الإدارى لمصدر القرار أو لمن يعلوه في السلم الرئاسى إنما هو إحتمال تبين خطأ القرار والعدول عنه بسحبه في المدة القانونية11) ".
ويساعد على فهم الحكمة من ضرورة الإلتجاء إلى التظلم الوجوبى بصفة خاصة أنه لايمكن أن يفترض في الإدارة تعمدها مخالفة القانون في القرارا المتظلم منه ومن ثم فإن هذا التظلم يفتح السبيل أمامها للتعرف على حطئها وذلك بسحبه سواء كان التظمل مقدماً إلى السلطة التى أصدرته أو السلطة الرئاسية .

إذن فالتظلم سواء أكان إختيارياً أو وجوبياً يقطع سريان ميعاد صنع دعوى الإلغاء والغاية من التظلم هى تمكين ذوى الشأن من بسط أسباب تظلمهم من القرار وتبصير الإدارة في الوقت ذاته بهذه الأسباب حتى يتسنى لها وزظنها وتقدير جديتها لإمكان البت في التظمل فترجع عت قرارها الخاطئ وتكفى ذوى ذوى الشأن مؤونة التقاضى في شأنه. وبذلك يتحقق الغرض الذى تبناه الشارع من التظلم كما ورد في المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955م .

*[] المطلب الثانى أنواع التظلم الإداري*

التظلم الإدارى نوعان ، تظلم إختيارى وتطلم إجبارى ؛ وفيما يلى بيان أحكام كل تظلم على حدة

*[] الفرع الأول التظــــــــــــــــلم الإخــــتيــــــارى*

تنص المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة 47 لسنة 1972م في فقرتها الثانية على أن : " وينقطع سريان هذا الميعادبالتظلم إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو الهيئات الرئاسية ، ويجب أن يبت في التظلم قبل مضى ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه ؛ وإذا صدر القرار بالرفض وجب أن يكون مسبباً ، ويعتبر مضى ستين يوماً على تقديم التظلم ، دون أن تجيب عنه السلطات المختصة بمثابة رفضه ؛ وكون ميعاد رفع الدعوى بالطعن في القرار الخاص بالتظلم ستين يوماً من تاريخ إنقضاء الستين يوماً المذكورة . " .
وتتعلق هذا المادة بالتظلم الإختيارى ، وبإستعراض بنودها ومحتواها يمكن لنا أن نستنتج الأحكام التالية :
إن التظلم الإختيارى هو الأصل ؛ فالتظلم ــ أصلاً ــ متروك لتقدير ذوى الشأن ولا إكراه أو إجبار ــ كمبدأ ــ على القيام به . والإستثناء أن يكون التظلم إجبارياً حيث يقدر المشرع في ظروف معينه وحالات محددة ، جدوى وضرورة التظلم فيتطلبه جبراً قبل تحريك الدعوى . ويعتبر بذلك شرطاً إضافياً من شروط قبول الدعوى . وقد أبرز مجلس الدولة الفرنسى هذا الأصل العام في أحكماه المتعددة ؛ إذ جعل من التظلم الإدارى حقاً لكل ذى مصلحة ورتب عليه إنقطاع الميعاد الخاص برفع دعوى تجاوز السلطة ، إذ يقول في أحد الأحكام : " كل قرار إدارى يمكن ان يكون موضوعاً خلال المدة المعينة لدعوى قضائية ، أو لتظلم إدارى ولائى أو رئاسى ، وهذا التظلم يقطع ميعاد الطعن لتجاوز السلطة " .وكذلك إستقر القضاء الإدارى المصرى على هذا الاصل ، وفى حكم حديث نسبياً قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا بأن " اللجوء إلى القضاء أمر إختيارى . لا إلزام على الموظف أن يلجأ للقضاء فاللجوء إلى القضاء لا يحول دون الإلتجاء إلى أولى الأمر من حيث التظلم وأساس ذلك أن التظلم هو الأصل في مجال استخلاص ذوى الشأن لحقوقهم ورفع الظلم عنهم ؛ حيث أن الادارة وهى الخصم الشريف يتعين عليها أن تعطى الحق لأصحابه دون تكبدهم مشقة القضاء وإجراءاته ويؤكد ذلك ان المشرع حرصاً منه على تخفيف العبء عن العامل وتجنيبه أعباء التقاضى اشترط لقبول دعوى الالغاء في بعض الاحوال أن يسبقها تظلم ، لعل صاحب المصلحه يحقق طلباته دون طرح المنازعة على القضاء".لصاحب الشأن ألا يتظلم من القرار ــ فهو بالخيار ــ ويتجه مباشرةً ــ إن رأى وجهاً لذلك ــ إلى القضاء بدعوى إلغاء ضد هذا القرار .نتيجة لما سبق ، يجوز من باب أولى ؟أن يجمع صاحب الشأن بين الطريقين في آن واحد ، فبعد تقديم التظلم في الميعاد ، لاينتظر الفصل في هذا التظلم ولا ينتظر أيضاً فوات الستين يماً من تاريخ وصول تظلمه للجهة الغدارية ، فيرفع دعوى الإلغاء في خلال المدة الأولى الأصلية والى قدم فيها تظلمه . ومع ذلك فقد قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بأن إلتجاء صاحب الشأن إلى أحد الطرقيين لا يحول دون إلتجائه إلى الطريق الآخر ، على أ، تراعى مواعيد الطعن القانونية وهنا يأخذ الموقف أحد الفروض الآتيه : إما أن ترفض الإدارة التظلم ، فلا يضيره ذلك شئ لأن دعوى الإلغاء قد تم رفعها وينتظر الفصل فيها ، وتكون قد رفعت في الميعاد ، وإما أن تجيبه الإدارة إلى مطلبه كلياً ، وهنا تصبح الدعوى عديمة الجدوى ، ويحكم القاضى برفضها لا لعدم رفعها في الميعاد ، فهى قد رفعت في الميعاد وإنما لأن الدعوى أصبحت غير ذى موضوع ولم يعد لصاحب الشأن مصلحة في الإستمرار في دعواه ، وكما نعمل فغن شرط المصلحة يشترط توافره عند رفع الدعوى وأن يسيتمر حتى يتم الفصل فيها .وإما أن تستجيب الإدارة إلى جزء من طلباته ، فهو بالخيار في هذه الحالة ، بأن يستمر في دعواه أو أن يتركها تشطب لقناعته بما حصل عليه ورضائه به .وإما أن تسكت ولا ترد على طلبه وهنا يستمر في متابعة دعواه القضائية ولا يلتفت لصمت الإدارة .ونستخلص من رقمإختلافاً جوهرياً بين التظلم الاختيارى والتظمل الاجبارى ، فبالاضافة لعنصر الإلزام في التظلم الثانى نجد أنه لايجوز مطلقاً رفع الدعوى قبل إجرائه ، فهو دائماً سابق على تحريك دعوى الإلغاء ، أما التظلم الاختيارى فهو كما يكون سابقاً على رفع الدعوى يمكن أن يكون لاحقاً عيها ، وتقبل دعواه مادام تم رفعها في الميعاد .يتحدث الفقه والقضاء عن التظلم الولائى والتظلم الرئاسى ، وهذا وذاك يقدم إلى الجهة الإدارية التى يتبعها مصدر القرار ويرتبط بها برابطة تبعية Subordination ، وكن لم نجد أى صدى في الفقه المصرى ولا في أحكام القضاء المصرى ، تخص التظلم إلى السلطة الوصائية الادارية فهل التظمل إلى هذا السلطة يحدث أثره في إنقطاع ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء ؟ظاهر نص المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة 47 لسنة 1972م يعطى إجابة بالنفى على ذها التساؤل ، لأنه يتحدث عن التظمل إلى الهيئة الادارية التى اصدرت القرار أو الهيئات الرئاسية .،
وسلطة الوصاية ليست هيئة رئاسيه لمصدر القرار ، ومعنى ذلك أن التظلم ليها لا يقطع الميعاد . ويرى البعض ــ دون التعرض لهذا المسألة مباشرة ــ أن تقديم التظلم إلى أية جهة أخرى لا ينتج أثره في قطع الميعاد إذا لم تعلم به الجهة الإدارية المختصة .
والحقيقة أننا نرى مع تسامح القضاء في إجراءات التظلم وحيال دعوى الإلغاء بصفة عامة أن التظلم إلى السلطة الوصائية ينتج أثره في قطع ميعاد رفع دعوى الالغاء ، على الاقل فيما يخص النظام القانونى المصرى، لأن سلطة الوصاية تملك حاجة الشاكى وقضاء مظلمته ، فهى تملك سحب قرار السلطة الخاضعة للوصاية . وتملك أيضاً إلغاءه ، كل ما تملكه هو تعديل القرار أو إحلال آخر محله إلا في حالات محدده بنص وفى حدود هذا النص بالنسبة للحلول . وعلى ذلك فالسحب والالغاء كافيان لأعدام القرار الغير المشروع ، وتتحقق بذلك الحكمة التى كان يصبو إليها حينما قرر أن التظلم يقطع مبعاد الطعن بالإلغاء ، وهى تفادى قيام أنزعه قضائية في الوقت الذى تستطيع فيه الادارة وهى خصم شريف إنهاء هذه الأنزعة والإحالة دون وصولها إلى ساحة القضاء . ولكن بعض الفقه الفرنسى لا يؤيد وجهة النظر هذه ويرى بأن التظلم إلى السلطة الوصائية لا يقطع الميعاد إلا بنص قانونى يقرر ذلك .
وموقف الفقه الفرنسى مبرر ولا تعليق عليه حالياً ، وذلك راجع لأن القوانين الحديثة المتعلقة باللامركزية الادارية في فرنسا بدءاً من قانون 2 مارس 1982 م وجميع التعديلات التى طرات عليه ، قد أنهت الوصاية الادارية كلية ولم يعد لسلطة الوصاية أى سلطة حيال أعمال السلطة المحلية ، وأصبح ممثل السلطة المركزية لايملك حيال هذا الأعمال إلا الطعن عليها أمام القضاء الادارى شأنه في ذلك شأن الأفراد المخاطبين بهذه القرارات .

*[] الفرع الثانى التــــــــــــــــــظلم الإجبارى*

وقد فرضت هذا النوع من التظلم المادة 12/ب من قانون مجلس الدولة ، إذ تنص على أن لا تقبل الطلبات الآتيه : (أ) .............................................. (ب) الطلبات المقدمة رأساً بالطعن في القرارت النهائية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة (10) ، وذلك قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار ، أو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية ، وانتظار المواعيد المقررة للبت في هذا التظلم ، وتبين إجراءات التظلم وطريقة الفصل فيه بقرار من رئيس مجلس الدولة . وهذه البنود المشار إليها في هذه المادة هى : ثالثاً ــــ م10 : الطلبات التى يقدمها ذووالشان بالطعن في القرارات الادارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة أو الترقية ، أو بمنح العلاوات . رابعاً ــــ م/10 : الطلبات التى يقدمها الموظفون العموميون بالغاء القرارات الاادرية الصادرة بإحالتهم إلى الماعش أو الإستيداع أو فصلهم بغير الطريق التأديبى . تاسعاً ـــ م/10 : الطلبات التى يقدمها الموظفون العموميون بإلغاء القرارات النهائية للسلطات التأديبية .

وتنفيذاً للحكم الوارد في نهاية الفقرة (ب) من المادة (12) أصدر رئيس مجلس الدولة القرار رقم 72 لسنة 1973م بشأن إجراءات التظلم وطريقة الفصل فيه وتضمن ما يلى :
مادة1- يكون التظلم من القرارات الادارية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة (10) من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م المشار إليه إلى الجهة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار ، أو إلى الجهات الرئاسية بطلب يقدم لها أو يرسل إليها بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول " الشكل الكتابى " .
مادة2- يجب أن يشتمل التظلم على البياناتت الآتيه : (أ) اسم النتظلم ووظيفته وعنوانه . (ب) تاريخ صدور القرار المتظلم منه وتاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية ، أو في الوقائع المصرية أو في النشرة المصلحية ، أو في تاريخ إعلان المتظلم به . (ج) موضوع القرار المتظلم منه والأسباب التى بنى عيها التظلم ويرفق بالتظلم المستندات التى يرى المتظلم تقديمها .
مادة3- تقوم الجهة الادارية بتلقى التظلمات وقيدها برقم مسلسل في سجل خاص يبين فيه تاريخ تقديمها أو ورودها . ويسلم إلى المتظلم ايصال مبين فيه رقم التظلم وتاريخ تقديمه أو يرسل الايصال اليه بطريق البريد بكتاب موصي عليه .
مادة4- ترسل التظلمات فور وصولها إلى الجهة التى أصدرت القرار وعليها ان تبدى رأيها في التظلم وان ترفق به الاوراق والمستندات المتعلقة بالموضوع ويرسل إلى الجهة التى يناط بها فحص التظلم خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه أو وروده .
مادة5- يتولى فحص التظلمات مفوضو الدولة برئاسة الجمهورية ورياسة مجلس الوزراء والوزرات والمحافظات والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة ، أو من يندبون لذلك من هذه الجهات ، وتعرض نتيجة فحص التظلم على الجهة المختصة في ميعاد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ ورود التظلم .
مادة6- وتتخذ الاجراءات اللازمة للبت في التظلم في الميعاد القانونى ، ويبلغ صاحب الشأن بالقرار الصادر في تظلمه والاسباب التى بنى عليها وذلك بكتاب موصى عليه .

ملاحظات على النصوص التى تحكم التظلم الوجوبى :بمجرد قراءة هذه النصوص والتمعن ملياً فيها يتضح لنا بعض الملاحظات أو الملامح التى يتحلى بها التظلم الوجوبى وهى كالتالى :
ان الحكمة من هذا التظلم الاجبارى هو تقليل الوارد من القضايا بقدر المستطاع ، وتحقيق العدالة الادارية بطريق أيسر للناس ، بإنهاء تلك المنازعات في مراحلها الأولى إن رأت الإدارة أن المتظلم على حق في تظلمه ، فإن رفضته أو لم تبت فيه في خلال الميعاد المقرر ، فله أن يلجأ إلى طريق التقاضى .أن هذا التظمل مقصور على الموظفين العموميين ، ولا يسرى على الأفراد بصفة عامة .وفيما يتعلق بطعون الموظفين فإن هذا التظمل الوجوبى مقصور فقط على قرارات معينة واردة على سبيل الحصر تمس حياتهم الوظيفيه ، فالتظمل الإجبارى استثناء على الاصل العام وهو حرية التظلم . والاستثناء لا يقاس عليه ولا يتوسع في تفسيره فيما عدا هذه القرارات ، يسترد الموظف حريته في التظمل من القرار محل الطعن أو سلوك سبيل التقاضى مباشرةً .، وهذه القرارات هى :- (أ)- القرارات النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين . (ب)- القرارات النهائية الصادرة بالترقية . (جـ)- القرارات النهائية الصادرة بمنح العلاوات . (د)- القرارات النهائية الصادرة بالإحالة إلى المعاش ، أ، الإستيداع ، أو الفصل بغير الطريق التأديبى . ويعنى ذلك أن قرارات الفصل التأديبى لا تخضع للتظمل الوجوبى ، وأيضاً القرارات المتعلقه بالإستقاله . (هـ)- القرارات النهائية للسلطات التأديبية . ومع ذلك فإن المحكمة الادارية العليا قد خرجت على هذا التفسير واستعملت القياس الذى انتهى بفرض التظمل من قرارات لم ينص عليها صراحةً وليست واردة ضمن هذا الحصر . إذ ألغت حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى والذى قضت فيه بقبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها في الميعاد ضد قرار الإدارة المبنى على فكرة الإستقالة الضمنية وأن هذا القرارات لم تدخل ضمن القرارات المنصوص عليها حصراً " في البند رابعاً من المادة العاشرة السالف الذكر . إلا أن المحكمة الإدارية الإدارية العليا قد نقضت هذا الحكم في الطعن المقدم إليها وقالت " ومن حيث إن مبنى الطعن الماثل "، قام على ان الحكم المطعون فيه قد نأى عن دائرة الصواب خليقاً بالالغاء لأن مفاد نص المادة 12 من قانون مجلس الدولة انه لا تقبل الطلبات المقدمة رأساً بالطعن في القرارات الادارية النهائية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة (10) ، وذلك قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار ............... وقد تضمن البند رابعاً من المادة العاشرة المشار إليها الطلبات التى يقدمها لموظفون العموميون بإلغاء القرارات الصادرة بإحالتهم إلى المعاش أو الإستيداع أو فصلهم بغير الطريق التأديبى ، ومن ثم فإن نص هذا البند قد إستهدف كل صور إنهاء الخدمة للموظف العام ماعدا حالة نص عليها حصراً وهى الفصل بالطريق التأديبى ، وفيما عدا ذلك فإن قرارات إنهاء الخدمة المشار إليها بما فيها حالة الاستقالة الضمنية تعتبر القرارات التى تجرى عليها أحكام السحب ، ومن ثم يتعين التظمل منها قبل رفع الدعوى وإلا كانت غير مقبولة شكلاً " . وهذا الإتجاه محل نقد ، حيث فسرت المحكمة الإدارية العليا البند رابعاً من المادة العاشرة بصورة عكسية مناقضة تماماً لما أراده المشرع ولألفاظ النص فضلاً عن روحه. فالفقه يجمع على أن التظمل الإختيارى هو الأصل . ورددت هذا المبدأ العديد من أحكام مجلس الدولة ، والتظلم الإجبارى هو استثناء على هذا الأصل . ولذلك تفسر النصوص الفارضة له في أضيق نظاق ممكن والأجدى التوقف في هذا الحالة على ألفاظ النص ، ضماناً لحقوق الأفراد ومنعاً من تحصين قرارات غير مشروعة خاصةً أن روح النص تتطابق هنا في نظرى مع الفاظه . فالنص يقول :" القرارات الصادرة بإحالتهم إلى المعاش أو الاستيداع أو فصلهم غير الطريق التأديبى " أى أنه ذكر بعض صور إنهاء الخدمة وأخذ المشرع على عاتقه صورة تلو الأخرى ، فتأتى المحكمة في الحكم السابق بغير حق وتقول : إن المشرع قصد بذلك كل صور إنهاء الخدمة فيما عدا الفصل بالطريق التأديبى !!. وهل هذا الصياغة الدخيلة كانت بمنأى عن المشرع حين وضع النص ؟ بل لو أرادها لذكرها هكذا خاصة ً وهى أقصر من العبارة التى ذكرها ، إذ كان يمكن أن يقول : قرارات إنهاء الخدمة عدا الفصل التأديبى . إلا أنه لم يقلها وفضل الاستطراد والعد للصور التى أراد خصيصاً ربط الطعن عليها بالتظلم الوجوبى . ولعل هذا الحكم لم يجد تطبيقات أخرى له ، إذ أصابت في نظرى محكمة القضاء الادارى وبعدت المحكمة الادارية العليا عن الصواب . ومن التطبيقات القضائية لفكرة ذكر القرارات الواجب التظلم منها على سبيل الحصر ، وبالتالى لايقاس عليها ولا يتوسع بالامتناع عن إنهاء الخدمة تطبيقاً لحكم المادة 98 من قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978م متى توافرت شروط إعمال قرينة الاستقالة الحكمية لا تندرج ، المانزعات الخاصة بها ضمن المانزعات المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة(10) من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسسنة 1972م وبالتالى لا ينطبق عليها الحكم الوارد بنص المادة 12 من قانون مجلس الدولة ولا تخضع لقيد التظلم الوجوبى قبل إلغائها ..............استلزم قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة في المادة الاولى الشكل الكتابى للتظلم الوجوبى ، وإن كانت هذه القاعدة يفرضها المنطق على كل صور التظمل . إذ ينبغى أن يذكر المتظلم نص القرار وسبب تظلمه وبيانتا تخصه شخصياً وتوقيعه وتاريخ التظلم إلى غير ذلك ، وهذا لن يتأتى إلا إن كان التظلم كتابى ، إيضاً يساعد هذا الشكل على تبسيط وتسهيل عملية إثبات التظلم . ولكن قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة لم يستلزم أن يقدم صاحب الشأن التظمل بنفسه شخصياً للجهة الادارية مصدرة القرار إو إلى الجهة الإدارية لها ، وعلى ذلك يسرى الإصل العام المنصوص عليه في قانون المرافقعات المدنية والتجارية ، حيث يجوز أن يقدمه شخص آخر عنه كالمحامى ، أو مستشاره لاقناونى مع تقديم المستند القانونى المثبت لعملية الوكالة أو الإنابة . وإن كان لمجلس الدولة الفرنسى موقف أكثر تيسيراً في هذا الشأن إذ أجاز في هذا الخصوص ما يلى : (أ) يمكن أن يتم التظمل الادارى من قبل شخص آخر ودونحاجة لتوكيل خاص أو عام صادر له من صاحب الشأن إلا إذا تطلب نص خاص مثل هذا التوكيل Mandat expés. (ب) الأصل أن يكون التظلم دون شكل معين ، وعلى ذلك يمكن أن يكون كتابة أو شفاهة إلا إذا تطلب نص خاص الشكل الماتبى ، وهذا يصدق دائماً على التظمل الإجبارى إلى نادت بضرورته المادة 13 من قانون 31 ديسمبر سنة 1987م والمتعلق بإعادة تنظيم القضاء الإدارى حيث أوكلت هذه المادة إلى مرسوم صادر بعد أخذ رأى مجلس الدولة بتنظيم التظلم الإجبارى وإجراءات التصالح مع الإدارة ، إلا أن هذا المرسوم لم يصدر إلى الآن ، فيما عذا منشورين صادرين عن الوزير الأول يحملان النصح والإرشاد في هذا المجال وذلك في 6 فبراير سنة 1995م .فرض قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة على الادارة بعض الالتزامات والتى تؤدى عند تنمفيذها واحترامها إلى العدالة الادارية . وبث الثقة في الجهاز الادارى وضمان حقوق المتعاملين والعاملين في الادارة ، باختصار تتحقق بها " إنسانية الإدارة " .كان من الأجدر أن يلزم القرار الجهة غير المختصة والتى قدم إليها التظمل خطأ بإحالته إلى الجهة المختصة كما فعل مرسوم 28 نوفمبر سنة 1983م في فرنسا في المادة السابعة منه .الفرق بين التظلم الوجوبى والتظلم الاختيارىإن التظلم الوجوبى هو الذى يفرض المشرع على المتضرر من القرار أو الإجراء الإدارى تقديمه إلى جهة الإدارة قبل إقامة دعواه كإجراء شكلى جوهرى ينبغى مراعاة إتخاذه قبل ولوج طريق الدعوى القضائيثية ويتر تب على عدم إقانة الدعوى وجوب احكم بعدم قبولها شكلاً لعدم سابقة التظمل إلى الجهة الإدارية التى حددها القانون. أما التظلم الجوازى أو الاختيارى وهو الذى ترك الشارع لذوى الشأن تقدير مدى تحقيق هذا التظلم لغايته من الطعن على قرار إدارى قبل إقامة دعواه أمام المحكمة المختصة بمجلس الدولة ، وهذا النوع من التظلمات مرده ومرجعه إلى تقدير المتظلم حيث يتقدم به إختياراً إلى الجهة الإدارية إذا ما قرر أن يلجأ إليه قبل ولوج سبيل الدعوى القضائية أى إذا وجد أن له مصلحة تحقق غاياته من تعديل أو إلغاء القرار الإدارى بواسطة الدعوى القضائية أى إذا وجد أن له مصلحة تحقق غاياته من تعديل أو إلغاء القرار الإدارى بواسطة هذا الأسلوب من التظلم الاختيارى لمصدر القرار أ، إلى السلطة الرئاسية المختصة قبل إنقضاء مواعيد الطعن القضائى بالإلغاء في ذات القرار المتظلم منه .
وهذا التظلم الاختيارى يرتب قانوناً ذات أثر التظلم الوجوبى فيما يتعلق بقطع الميعاد المحدد قانوناً لإقامة الدعوى القضائية .، إلا أن هذا التظلم الاختيارى لا يرتب على عدم تقديمه عدم قبول الدعوى القضائية ومعنى ذلك أن كلاً من التظلم الوجوبى والتظلم الاختيارى يشترك مع اللاخر في الأثر الإيجابى ؛ أى أثر قطع الميعاد المقرر لرفع الدعوى ولكنهما لا يشتركان في الأثر السلبى أى ترتيب عدم قبول الدعوى على عدم تقديم التظلم ذلك أن الإثر السلبى المسار إليه إنما يترتب على عدم تقديم التظمل الوجوبى دون عدم تقديم التظمل الجوازى أو الإختيارى
   مزايا الإلتجاء إلى طريق التظلم الإدارى قبل اللجوء إلى القضاءيقول الدكتور عبدالفتاح حسن بأن " للحصو على الحق دون دعوى قضائية مزايا لا تنكر ، فهو أقل كلفة إذ يوفر على صاحب الشأن مصاريف التقاضى وهى كثيرة قد ينوء بها وهو أكثر سرعة لما يكتنف المخاصمة القضائية من إجراءات سواء أثناء تحضير الدعوى أو إثناء نظرها . وهو يحفظ العلاقة بين صاحب الشأن ( لا سيما إذا كان موظفاً ) ؛ والجهة الإدارية مصدرة القرار من حساسيات تنتج عن الطعن القضائى وأخيراً فإن إنصاف الإدارة للمواطنين والموظفين يحفظ وقت القاضى ، ويخفف العبء عنه . ومن هنا كان ما قرره المشرع من تظلم صاحب الشأن ؟ إلى مصدر القرار أو رئيسه طالباً سحبه قاطع لميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء وذلك تشجيعاً للأفراد على طلب النصفة من الإدارة قبل الإلتجاء إلى القاضى ويرى الدكتور مصطفى كمال وصفى أن " التظلم الوجوبى إجراء مستهجن بلا أدنى شك و تحكم غريب من المشرع فطالما ضاعت الدعاوى بسبب السهو عنه ولا أساس لذلك من الشريعة الإسلامية ، ولا يصح إطلاقاً في مجتمع إسلامى أن تضيع الحقوق الثابته لأسباب لا تقرها الشريعة لقوله تعالى (( ولا تأكلو أموالكم بينكم بالباطل )) ؛ وهذه الشريعة بالنسبة لنا ما يسميه البعض بالقانون الطبيعى لقوله تعالى (( فطرة الله التى فطر الناس عليها )) ؛ ومخالفة القانون الطبيعى إعتداء على حقوق الإنسان . ولذلك وجب على المشرع العدول عنه إبقاءً على العدل ذاته وتحرراً من شكلية غير صحيحه في الغالب وأن يتجه القضاء إلى التخفيف منه
شـــــــــــــــــــــكل التظلم
إن التظلم للجهة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أ، للجهة الرئاسية لما ليس له شكل مخصوص في القانون فقد يحص بعريضه يقدمها صاحب الشأن كما يمكن حصوله بإنذار على يد محضر يبين فيه المنذر غرضه وسيطلب فيه تصحيح الوضع القانونى الخاطئ الذى ترتب على القرار المطعون فيه ولا يشترط في التظلم صيغة خاصة أو إتباع أوضاع معينه يترتب على مخالفتها البطلان ؛ ولا يلزم أن يحدد ذو الشأن في تظلمه وحجه العيب في القرار أو أن يكون النص على القرار بوجه من الأوجه المشترطه للطعن بالإلغاء وليس لزاماً على المتظلم أن يقيم تظلمه على الأسس القانوينة التى يقدمها في دعوى الإلغاء وإنما يكفى في التظلم أن يستند إلى عبارات العدالة أ، الملاءمة ويتم أثره في هذه الحالة ولايشترط أن يتضمن التظلم تاريخ ورقم القرار المتظلم منه ، وإنما يكفى أن يشير المتظمل إلى القرار إشارة توضح معالمه وتنبئ عن علم المتظمل بمحتوياتاه علماً يقينياً شاملاً يمكن أن يكون من أثره جريان ميعاد الكعن في حقه

*[] المبحث الثاني شروط التظلم الإداري*

وهذه الأحكام تتعلق بالتظلم الاختيارى والاجبارى على السواء ، فهى أحكام مشتركة تطبق عليها دون تمييز ، وتتعلق هذه الأحكام بالشروط الواجب توافرها في التظلم القاطع لميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء أولاً ، ثم الحالات التى لا يجدى فيها التظلم .

*[] الفرع الأول الشروط العامة لنوعى التظلم*

الشرط الأول : أن يتم تقديم التظلم بعد صدور القرار المطعون فيه وقبل رفع الدعوى
يجب أن يكون التظلم في ميعاد لاحق لصدور القرار المتظلم منه فالتظلم يكون من القرارات الإدارية النهائية وهي التى يجوز المطالبة بإلغائها وذلك حتى تستطيع السلطة التى أصدرته او السلطات الرئاسية إعادة النظر في قرار صدر بالفعل يكون قد تبينت نعالنه وتحددت أوضاعه وذلك بسحبه أو تعديله حسب مقتضيات الأحوال على ضوء ما ورد في التظلم المقدموقد قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا بأنه " ولا يغير من ذلك إستناد الطاعن إلى حكم المادة 68 من الدستور التى تنص على أن التقاضى حق مصون مكفول للناس كآفة ولكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعى .، وتكفل الدولة تقريب جهاتت القضاء من المتقاضيين وسرعة الفصل في القضايا .، ويحظر النص في القوانين على تحصين أى عمل أو قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء ذلك ان هذا النص لا يعنى بحال من إباحة اللجوء إلى القضاء دون التقيد بالاجراءات والمواعيد المقررة لرفع الدعاوى ودون ولوج الطرق والالتزام بالسبل التى حددها المشرع لقبول الدعوى وقد فرض قانون مجلس الدولة التظلم إلى الجهة الادارية مصدرة القرار أو الجهة الرئاسية في الاحاول المشار إليها حتى تنظر الادارة فيما يأخذه صاحب الشأن على القرار فإن ثبت لديها صحة ما يثيره من عيب يبطل القرار سارعت إلى سحبه مما ينسحم به النزاع ويزول معه عبء التقاضى هذا وليس صحيحاً أن الجامعه قد اسستنفذت ولايتها بإصدار القرار المطعون فيه بحيث لا يجوز لها معاودة بحثه في حالة التظلم منه كما لا عبرة بالشكوى التى قدمها الطاعن إلى الجامعة في 25 من ابريل سنة 1982م إذ أنها ليست تظلماً من قرار معين وهى سابقة على إصدار القرار المطعون فيه بل سابقةعلى تتاريخ موافقة مجلس الكلية على إنهاء خدمته للإنقطاع " . وقد قضت المحكمة الادرية العليا في حكم حديث لها بأنه لا يشترط لقبول الدعوى الالتزام بأسبقية التظلم طالما قدم التظلم في خلال الميعاد المقرر قانوناً . وفى هذا تقول " ومن حيث أنه مع ما نص عليه في المادة 12 سالفة الذكر من اشتراط تقديم لتظلم وانتهاء ميعاد البت فيه لقبول الدعوى فقد اضطرد قضاء المحكمة الادارية العليا جلاء لوجه الحق في مفاد هذا الشرط على أن رفع الدعوى قبل انتهاء مواعيد البت في التظلم لا يترتب عليه عدم قبولها مادام التظلم قد إنتهى إلى رفض الادارة له صراحةً أو ضمناً بمجرد فوات الميعاد المقرر للبت فيه لأن إنتظار المواعيد قبل رفع الدعوى لم يقصد لذاته إنما أريد إفساحاص لجهة الإدارة لإعادة النظر في قرارها وبهذا الإطراد في قضاء هذه المحكمة يستبعد التفسير الحرفى لنص المادة 12 سالفة الذكر الذى يخرج حكم النص عن إطار العلة التى يدور معها . ومن حيث أنه اتباعاً لهذا المنهج الذى جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة بالنسبة لما راته من اعتبار انتظار انتهاء مواعيد الطعن في التظلم إجراء غير جوهرى لا يترتب على عدم التزامه الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى قإنه لا يشترط لقبول الدعوى الالتزام بالاسبقية الزمنية لتقديم التظلم على رفع الدعوى مادام انتهى التظلم أثناء سير الدعوى وقبل الحكم فيها إلى رفض الادارة له صراحةً كان رفضها أو ضمناً بانتهاء الميعاد المقرر للبت فيه وأن تقديم التظلم في الميعاد المقرر لتقديمه ورفض جهة الادارة له لما يتحقق به أثناء سير الدعوى توافر شرط القبول المنصوص عليه في المادة 12 سالفة الذكر ويتحقق به مقصود حكم النص من الافساح لجهة الادارة لاعادة النظر في قرارها المطعون فيه وإمكان استجابتها للتظلم في ميعاد البت فيه أثناء سير الدعوى مع تحمل الطاعن في حالة الإستجابة لمصاريف رفعه الدعوى قبل أوانها ولا يعنى ذلك كله تحللاً للطاعن من الالتزام بتقديم التظلم الوجوبى قبل رفع الدعوى حسبما أوجبت المادة 12 سالفة الذكر مادام ان شرط التظلم في الميعاد القانونى لا يزال قائماً بما بتعيين معه عدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً إذا فات التظلم دون تقديمه وعدم قبولها لرفعها قبل الأوان إذا حجزت الدعوى للحكم قبل تقديم التظلم ولو كان ذلك قبل انتهاء ميعاد التقدم به وتحمل المدعى مصروفاتها في هذه الحالة أيضاً .


الشرط الثانى : يجب ان يقدم التظلم في نفس ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء 
إن ميعاد التظلم هو ستون يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار الإدارى المطعون فيه في الجردية الرسمية أو في النشرات التى تصدرها المصالح أو إعلان صاحب الشأن به . وبمضى هذه المدة يسقط حق الطعن بالإلغاء ويصبح القرار الإدارى حصيناً من السحب أو الإلغاء بالرغم من عيوبه ويأخذ حكم القرار السليم . وفى هذا تقول المحكمة الادارية العليا بأنه " متى تحصن القرار الادارى فإنه يحمل على الصحة ويصبح حجة على ذوى الشأن فيما أنشأه أو رتبه من مراكز أو آثار قانوينة بحيث لا تقبل أية دعوى يكون القصد منها تجريده من قوته التنفيذية في مواجهتهم وإلا إنطوى الأمر على إلغاء ضمنى للقرار وإخلال بالاستقرار الذى إستهدفه القانون للمراكز والآثار القانونية المشار إلها بعد إذ انقضت مواعيد الطعن فيها بالإلغاء .
قرار الاحالة إلى المعاش يندرج تحت البند رابعاً من المادة 10 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م ــ التظلم الوجوبى منه خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم اليقينى ــ التظلم بعد إنقضاء أربعة أشهر من تاريخ علمه اليقينى يجعل الدعوى قد أقيمت بعد الميعاد المقرر قانوناً بما يتعين معه القضاء بعدم قبولها شكلاً : وفى هذا تقول المحكمة الادارية العليا بأنه " ومن حيث أنه عن الدفع المبدى من المحكمة الادارية الطاعنه بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لفوات المواعيد القانونية المقررة لرفعها لما كانت المادة 10 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م بشأن مجلس الدولة تنص على أن تختص محاكم مجلس الدولة دون غيرها بالفصل في المسائل الآتيه ....... رابعاً : الطلبات التى يقدمها الموظفون العموميون بالغاء القرارات الادارية الصادرة بإحالتهم إلى المععاش او الاستيداع او فصله بغير الطريق التأديبى ...... وتنص المادة 12 منه على انه لا تقبل الطلبات الآتيه.... الطلبات المقدمة رأساً بالطعن في القرارات الادارية النهائية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة 10 وذلك قبل التظلم فيها إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية وانتظار المواعيد المقررة للبت في هذا التظلم ... وتنص المادة 24 منه على أن ميعاد رفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة فيما يتعلق بطلبات الالغاء ستون يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار الادارى المطعون فيه في الجريدة الرسمية او في النشرات التى تصدرها المصالح العامة او اعلان صاحب الشأن به وينقطع سريان هذا الميعاد بالتظلم إلى الهيئة الاادرية التىأصدرت القرار أو الهيئات الرئاسية ويجب أن يبت في التظلم بالرفض وجب ان يكون مسبباً ويعتبر مضى ستين يوماً على تقديم التظلم دون أن تجيب عنه السلطات المختصة بمثابة رفض ويكون ميعاد رفع الدعوى بالطعن في القرار المحدد لرفع التظلم القضائى فإن تقدم بعد ذلك استغلق على صاحب الشان طريق التظلم القضائى ويكتسب القرار الإدارى حصانة نهائية أما إذا قدم التظلم الإدارى في الميعاد كان ذلك حافظاً في الوقت نفسه للتظلم القضائى الذى يجب رفعه في الميعاد القانونى .

الشرط الثالث : يجب أن يقدم التظلم إلى الجهة المختصة
نصت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972م على ما يلى : " وينقطع سريان هذا الميعاد بالتظلم إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو الهيئات الرئاسية ........................." ونصت المادة 12 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972م في الفقرة (ب) على ما يلى : (ب) الطلبات المقدمة رأساً بالطعن في القرارات الإدارية النهائية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة (10) وذلك قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار إو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية ............................" ونصت المادة الاولى من قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة رقم 72 لسنى 1973م بشأن إجراءات التظلم الوجوبى من القرارات الإدارية وطريقة الفصل فيها على ما يلى : " يكون التظلم من القرارات الإدارية المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثاً ورابعاً وتاسعاً من المادة 10 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 المشار إليه إلى الجهة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار أو إلى الجهات الرئاسية بطلب يقدم لها أ، يرسل إليها بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول " . والنصوص من النصوص المتقدمة ان الجهة المختصة التى يقدم اليها التظلم الوجوبى هى : 1- الجهة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار . 2- الهيئات الرئاسية للجهة التى أصدرت اقرار . وقد تنص بعض القوانين على جهات خاصة للتنظيم ، مثال ذلك لجنة التظلمات المنصوص عليها في المادة 18 من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية رقم 127 لسنة 1980 م . وقد نصت المادة 18 من القانون المشار إليه على ما يلى : " يكون التظلم من قرارات التجنيد إلى لجنة مؤلفى من ضابطين عظيمين من القوات المسلحة وعضو من مجلس الدولة بدرجة نائب على الأقل وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان المتظلم بصدور قرار التجنيد ويصدر بتشكيل هذه اللجنة وبيان إجراءاتها قرار من وزير الدفاع . ولا تكون قرارات هذه اللجنة نهائية إلا بعد التصديق خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقدرمي التظلم إلى اللجنة ويعتبر قرار اللجنة مصدقاً عليه في الميعاد بمثابة رفض التظلم . ولا تقبل الدعاوى أمام القضاء بإلغاء القرارات المشار إليها قبل التظلم منها على الوجه المتقدم"
  حكم التظلم إلى مفوض الدولةقضت محكمة القضاء الادارى بأنه لا يعتبر تظلماً إرسال التظلم لمفوض الدولة وفى ذلك تقول " لما كانت المادة 12 فقررة ثانية من القانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955 المعمول بع من 29 من مارس سنة 1955م تنص على أن الطلبات المقدمة بإلغاء القرارات الادارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة او الترقية او بمنح علاوات لا يجوز قبولها قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الادارية التى اصدرت القرار او إلى الهيئات الرئاسية وانتظار الماوعيد المقررة للبت في التظلم وقد صدر في 16 من ابريل سنة 1955 قرار من مجلس الوزراء ببيان اجراءات التظلم وطريقة الفصل فيه فنصت مادته الاولى على ان يقدم التظلم من القرار الاداري للوزير المختص وذلك بطلب يقدم اليه مقابل إيصال أو بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم وصول . ونصت مادته الرابعة على ان تبلغ التظلمات فور وصولها إلى الجهة التى أصدرت القرار وعليها ان تبدى رأيها في التظلم ويرفق به جميع الاوراق والمستندات المتعلقة بالموضوع ويرفع التظلم بعد استيفاء هذا الاجراءات إلى الوزير في ميعاد لا يجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تقييم التظلم . ونصت مادته الخامسة على ان يتولى فحص التظلمات مفوضو الدولة بالوزارات والمصالح او من ينيبهم الوزير ومديرو المصالح لهذا الغرض وتعرض نتيجة الفحص على الوزير في ميعاد لا يجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقديم الطلب . فإذا ثبت أن المدعى لم يسلك الطريق الذى رسمه القانون للتظلم من القرار الادارى الصادر بترقية المطعون في ترقيته إنما أرسله رأساً إلى مفوض الدولة وهو لا يعتبر هيئة رئاسية للجهة الادارية التى اصدرت القرار المطعون فيه على خلاف ما يقضى التنظيم المقرر للفصل في التظلمات من القرارات الادارية المشار إليها في المادة 12 من القانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه تعين القول بأن ليس هناك تظلم بالمعنى المفهوم في حكم المادة 12 فقرة ثانية من هذا القانون وأن الدعوى تكون غير مقبولة إذ نصت هذه الفقرة على عدم قبول مثل هذه الطلبات قبل التظلم منها إلى الهيئة الادارية او إلى الهيئات الرئاسية وانتظار الماعيد المقررة للبت في التظمل فيه كما ورد في المذكرة الايضاحية للقانون المذكور تقليل الوارد من القضايا بقدر المستطاع وتحقيق العدالة بطريق أيسر للناس بإنهاء تلك المنازعات في مراحلها الاولى إن رأت الاادرة أن المتظلم على حق في تظلمه فغن رفضته أو لم تبت فيه خلال الميعاد المقرر فله أن يلجأ إلى طريق التقاضى ومثل هذا التظلم وحده هو الذى يقطع سريان ميعاد لافع الدعوى إلى المحكمة ولا يجوز التحدى بأن التظلم مصيره إلى مفوض الدولة ، ذلك لأن الجهة الادارية لها مطلق التقدير في أن يقوم مفوض الدولة بفحص التظلم أو من تندبه لذلك من موظفيها بصريح نص المادة الخامسة من قرار مجلس الوزراء الصادر في 6/4/1954م بحسب ما يتراءى لها .
إلا أن المحكمة الادارية العليا قد قضت بانه : " ومن حيث أنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم سابقة التظلم إلى الجهة الإدارية مصدرة القرار ولرفع الدعوى بعد الميعاد فقد نصت المادة 12 الفقرة (ب) من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م في شان مجلس الدولة على عدم قبول الطلبات المقدمة بالطعن في القرارات الادارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الواظئف العامة أو الترقية قبل التظلم من هذه القرارات إلى الهيئة الإدارية مصدرة القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية ولا يشترط في الهيئات الرئاسية بالمعنى المقصود في النص سالف الذكر الجهات الأعلى في التدرج الوزارى الرئاسى بالنسبة لجهة الإدارة مصدرة القرار ومن ثم يعتبر التظلم الإدارى المقدم إلى مفوض الدولة والى ديوان المظالم منتجاً في المعنى المنصوص عليه في المادة 12 من قانون مجلس الدولة " .
حكم التظلم إلى النيابة الاداريةان الشكوى المقدمة إلى وكيل النيابة الادارية لا يمكن اعتبارها تظلماً من القرار المطعون فيه طالما أنه لم يثبت من الاوراق انها وصلت إلى علم الجهة الاادرية التى أصدرت القرار أو الهيئات الرئاسية وذلك طبقاً لنص المادة 12 من القانون 55 لسنة 1959م في شأن تنظيم مجلس الدولة والمادة الاولى من قرار مجلس الوزراء الخاص ببيان غجراءات التظلم الإدارى وطريقة الفصل فيه .
وقد قضت محكمة القضاء الادارى بأن ميعاد رفع الدعوى ينقطع بالتظلم إلى الجهة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئيسية والنيابة الادارية ليست من الجهات الادارية المشار اليها فلا هى الجهة الادارية التى أصدرت القرار ولا تتبعها اداريا كما انها ليست من الهيئات الرئيسية لها وإنم هى بحكم قانون تنظيمها رقم 17 لسنة 1958 والقوانين المعدلة له هيئة مستقلة وتختص بفحص الشكامى والتحقيق في المخالفات الادارية والمالية التى تحال اليهل أو تتلقاها فهى لا تختص بتعديل القرارات الادارية أو سحبها أو إلغائها كما أنها ليست الجهة المختصة بإبداء الرأى في قانونية القرارات الادارية زمن ثم فإن الالتجاء إليها في هذا الشأن لا يرتب الاّثار القانونية وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن تقديم مثل هذه الشكاوى إلى النيابة الادارية لا يستتبع التزامها بإرسال الشكوى أو صورة منها إلى الجهة الادارية حتى يمكن القول بأن الباب فتح امامها بسحب القرار إن رأت أن الطالب على حق . إلا أن المحكمة الادارية العليا قد قضت بأن " العبرة بالتظلم إلى الجهة الادارية مصدرة القرار أو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية هى اتصال علمها به حتى يتسنى لها فحصه وإصدار قرارها فيه إما بالقبول أو بالرفض ومن ثم فإن التظلم الذى قدمه المدعى ينتج في هذا الصدد أثره المطلوب لأنه كان قد قدم إلى النيابة الادارية إلا أنها أحالته فورا إلى الهيئة العامة للبريد فاتصل علمها به في الميعاد القانونى " . خلاصة القول أن التظلم المقدم إلى النيابة الادارية يعتبر تظلما في مفهوم نص المادة 12 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 في شأن تنظيم مجلس الدولة وينتج أثره في قطع سريان ميعاد رفع الدعوى شريطة أن يتصل علم الجهة الادارية به في الميعاد القانونى .
حكم التظلم إلى جهة غير مختصة لها إتصال بموضوع التظلم
ينتج التظلم أثره في قطع سريان ميعاد رفع الدعوى ولو قدم إلى جهة إدارية غير الجهة المختة متى كان لهذه الجهة ثمة اتصال ما بالموضوع . وفى هذا تقول المحكمة الادارية العليا بأنه " جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة أيضاً على أن التظلم إلى جهة غير مختصة يقطع ميعاد رفع الدعوى متى كان لهذه الجهة ثمة اتصال بموضوع التظلم وغنى عن ابيان ان التجاء صاحب الشان إلى القضاء الادارى طالباً إلغاء قرار إدارى وموجهاً طلباته في الدعوى إلى جهة لها ثمة اتصال بموضوع المنازعة وإن لم تكن هى صاحبة الصفة ينطوى على دلالة أقوى في معنى الإستمساك بالحق من مجرد التظلم الإدارى الذى يقطع مواعيد رفع الدعوى وأبلغ في المطالبة بأدائه على نحو من مقتضاه التسليم بأن إقامة الدعوى على غير ذى صفة له ثمة اتصال بموضع المنازعة يقطع ميعاد رفع دعوى الالغاء إلى أن يتم الفصل فيها .
حكم التظلم من القرارات الجمهورية إلى الممثل القانونى للجهة الإدارية
وفى هذا تقول المحمكة الادارية العليا " إن اشتراط صدور قرار التعيين في صورة قرار جمهورى لا يعنى أن العمل أصبح غير منسوب إلى الوزير وانه اصبح منقطع الصلة بالتظلم في القرار بل يظل الوزير بحكم وظيفته وباعتباره الرئيس المسئول في الوزارة التى ينتسب إليها الموظف صاحب الصفة في نظر هذا التظلم وهذا ما يتفق مع مسئولية كل وزير عن أعمال وزارته أما صدور القرار من رئيس الجمهورية فلا يعدو أن يكون تتويجاً للعمل للعمل المسئول عنه الوزير أساساً في شكل قرار يصدر من رئيس الجمهورية ولا يعنى هذا أن يكون الرئيس قد أصبح هو المختص والمسئول بمباشرة الاختصاص التنفيذى في هذا الشأن ولا يعدو أن يكون نظر التظلم من أى قرار عملاً تنفيذياً هو من إختصاص الوزير يتولاه بهذه الصفة " .
التظلم الموجه إلى رئيس الوزراء لا إلى الجهة التى يتبعها الموظف المتظلم لا يمنع من إنتاج أثره :
وفى هذا تقول محكمة القضاء الإدارى " بأنه وإن كان تظلم المدعى إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء ليس موجهاً مباشرةً إلى جهة الادارة التى كان تابعاً لها قبل فصله إلا أن العادة جرت على إحالة مثل هذه التظلمات إلى المصالح والجهاتت المختصة وهو ما يساوى في النتيجة مع تقديمها من أصحاب الشأن رأساً إلى هذه الجهات وما يجب أن يحدث مثل أثره من حيث فتح ميعاد جديد " .

الشرط الرابع : يجب أن يكون التظلم واضحاً محدد المعنى
يشترط أن يكون التظلم شاملاً للعانصر التى تعين على بحث التظلم بأن يكون التظلم منصباً على قرار معين وألا يكون مجهلاً أو يبين فيه سبب التظلم منه .
وقد نصت المادة الثانية من قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة رقم 27 لسنة 1973 بشأن إجراءات التظمل الوجوبى من القرارات الإدارية وطريقة الفصل فيها على ما يلى : يجب أن يشتمل التظلم على البياناتا الآتية : (أ‌) إســـــــــــــم المتظلم ووظيفته وعنوانه . (ب) تاريخ صدور القرار المتظلم منه وتاريخ نشره في الجردية الرسمية أو في الوقائع المصرية أو في النشرات المصلحية أو تاريخ إعلان المتظلم به . (ج) موضوع القرار المتظلم منه والأسباب التى بنى عليها التظلم ويرفق بالتظلم المستندات التى يرى المتظلم تقديمها . وقد قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا بأن التظلم الوجوبى يجب أن يكون واضحاً مستوف للبيانات المطلوبة وفى ذلك تقول : " إن التظلم الوجوبى إجراء ليس مقصوداً لذاته بحيث يتم ويتحقق أثره بمجرد تقديمه أى كان وجه الخطأ أو النقص الذى يشوب بياناته وإنما هو إفتتاح للمنازعة في مرحلتها الاولى فينبغى الاعتداد به كاجراء يترتب علسه قبول الدعوى أن يكون يكون من شانه تحقيق الغرض في هذه المرحلة على وجه يمكنها من فحصه والبت فيه وهو مالا يتأتى إذا ما شاب بياناته خطأ أو نقص من شانه أن يجهل بالقرار المتظلم منه تجهيلاً كلياً أو تجهيلاً يوقع الادارة في حيرة في شأن هذا القرار وغنى عن البيان أن مدى هذا التجهيل وأثره إنما هو مسألة تقديرية مردها إلى المحكمة في كل حالة بخصوصها " .
التظلم بصفة عامة دون تحديد قرار معين لا يقطع
وفى هذا تقول محكمة القضاء الاادرى بأن " ميعاد الطعن لا يبدأ في السريان إلا من تاريخ إعلان القرار أو نشره أو قياساً من تاريخ ثبوت علم صاحب الشأن بمحتويات القرار علماً يقينياً يقوم مقام الاعلان ويترتب على ذلك أن التظلم لسريان الميعاد يجب أن يكون منصباً على قرار تم نشره أو أعلن صاحب الشأن به أو علم به علماً يقينياً شاملاً يقوم مقام الاعلان فاذا لم يكن تم النشر او الاعلان او يثبت ان صاحب الشأن علم بالقرار علماً شاملاً لكآفة محتوياته فان الميعاد لا يبدأ في السريان فاذا قدم التظلم بعبارات عامة لا يطعن فيه على قرار بذاته ولم يثبت سبق إعلانه به أو نشره أو سبق علمه اليقينى به علماً شاكلاً نافياً للجهالة فإن مثل هذا التظلم بدوره يكون غير منتج في سريان الميعاد الذى يعتبر فواته بمثابة قرار برفض التظلم ومن ثم لا يكون تحديد انقضاء ميعاد الطعن بمرور الستين يوماً التالية ، وقد ظهر للمحكمة من التظلمات المقدمة من المعى أنها جاءت بعبارات عامة لا تنبئ بعلمه بالقراراين المطعون فيها ومحتوياتها ؛ فهى والحالة هذه غير منتجة في سريان الميعاد المشار إليه ومن ثم لا يمكن اعتبار ميعاد الستين يوماً المحدد لتقديم الطعن قد انتقضت " ........

الشرط الخامس : يجب أن تكون هناك مرجوة من التظلم
من المقرر أن التظلم الوجوبى قبل اقانة دعوى الالغاء سواء إلى الهيئة الادارية التى اصدرت القرار او إلى الهيئات الرئاسية لها لا يصدق إلا بالنسبة إلى ما كان قابلاً للسحب من هذه القرارات وذلك للحكمة التى قام عليها استلزام هذا التظلم فاذا امتنع على الادارة إعادة النظر في القرار لإستنفاذ ولايتها بإصداره أو لعدم وجود سلطة رئاسية تملك التعقيب على الجهة الإدارية التى أصدرته فإن التظلم في هذه الحالة يصبح غير مجد وغير منتج . وفى هذه الأحوال يجب على صاحب المصلحة أن يلجأ مباشرة إلى القضاء الإدارى فإا أصر على الإلتجاء إلى الإدارة فإن تظلمه يكون عديم الأثر في قطع ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء بحيث إذا مضى على علمه بالقرار أكثر من ستين يوماً قفل باب الطعن بالإلغاء في وجهه نهائياً . وقد سبق تفصيل حالات وأحكام التظمل غير المجدى فنحيل .....

الشرط السادس : التظلم الذى يعتد به وينتج أثره هو التظلم الأول
التظلم الأول حسبما استقر على ذلك قضاء المحكمة الاادرية العليا هوالمعول عليه في حساب الميعاد وقطعه وأن تتابع التظلمات الاسترسال فيها وتكرارها من جانب المدعى لا يجدى في إطالة ميعاد رفع الدعوى . وقد قضت محكمة القضاء الادارى بأنه " إستقر قضاء هذه المحكمة على أنه إذا تتابعت التظلماتت فإن التظمل الذى يقف الميعاد هو التظلم الاول دون غيره لأن الميعاد لا يقف إلا مرة واحدة وإلا اتخذ من تكرار التظلمات وسيلة للإسترسال في إطالة ميعاد رفع الدعوى " ...........
وغنى عن البيان أن التظلم الذى يترتب على فوات ستين يوماً على تقديمه دون الاجابة عليه من الجهة الادارية قيام قرار حكمى برفضه يبدأ منه سريان ميعاد طلب الالغاء إنما هو التظلم من القرارات الادارية النهائية وهى التى يجوز المطالبة بإلغائها ؛ أما التظلم الذى يقدم عن قرارات إدارية غير نهائية فإنه لا يترتب عليه مثل هذا التظلم لأنه لا يجوز أصلاً المطالبة بإلغائها ومن ثم لا ينفتح ميعاد طلب الغائها وبالتالى لا يمكن تصور انقطاع سريان هذا الميعاد بالتظلم من هذا القرار أو سريانه بإنقضاء ستين يوماً دون الإجابة عليه ......

الشرط السابع : يجب أن يكون مقدم التظلم كامل الأهلية
إن التظلم الذى يعتد هو الذى يقدم من شخص كامل الاهلية أما ذلك الذى يقدم من شخص ناقص الاهلية او عديمها عن قرار متعلق به فلا اثر له في جريان ميعاد الطعن بالالغاء في هذا القرار اذا تمسك وليه بذلك ؛ كما أن هذا التظلم لا يعبتر دلالة على العلم اليقينى بالقرار ذلك ان التظلم لا يتمخض دائماً عن نفع محض بإنصاف المتظلم إذ أنه يجرى في حقه ميعاد الطعن بالالغاء مما قد يضره باسقاط حقة في الطعن القضائى بدعوى الالغاء مما قد يضره باسقاط حقه في الطعن القضائى بدعوى الالغاء إذا فات هذا الميعاد ..............



*[] المطلب الثاني حالات لايجدى فيها التظلم*

إذا كانت القاعدة أنه يجب التظلم من القرار الادارى في حالات محددة قبل اللجوء إلى القضاء حتى تكون الدعوى مقبولة شكلاً إلا أنه في بعض الحالات لا يجدى فيها التظلم وتكون الدعوى مقبولة شكلاً إذا رفعت مباشرة إلى المحكمة دون تقديم التظلم وفيما نذكر بعض الأمثلة على ذلك : إن المشرع عندما أوجب – في قانون مجلس الدولة – التظمل من بعض القرارات قبل الطعن فيها قضائياً فإنه بذلك يكون قد أباح للإدارة سحب هذه القرارات لأن الادار لو كانت عاجزة عن السحب في هذه الحالة فان التظلم اليها لا يكون له مبرر ولا قيمة.
وفي هذا تقول المحكمة الادارية العليا بأن : " التظلم الوجوبى السابق سواء إلى الهيئة الادارية التى اصدرت القرار إن كانت هى التى تملك سحبه أو الرجوع فيه إو إلى الهيئات الرئاسية إن كان المرجع اليها في هذا السحب وهو الذى جعله المشرع شرطاً لقبول طلب إلغاء القرارات الخاصة بالموظفين العموميين التى عينها وقرنها بوجوب انتنظار المواعيد المقررة للبت فيه لا يصدق إلا بالنسبة إلى ما كان قابلاً للسحب من هذه القرارات للمحكمة التى قام عليها استلزام هذا التظلم وهى الرغبة في تقليل المنازعات بإنهائها في مراحلها الوالى بطريق أيسر للناس وذلك بالعدول عن القرار المتظلم منه إن رأت الإدارة أن المتظلم على حق في تظلمه فإذا إمتنع على الادارة إعادة النظر في القرار لاستنفاد ولايتها بإصداره أو لعدم وجود سلطة رئيسية تملك التعقيب على الجهة الاادرية التى أصدرته فإن التظلم في هذه الحالة يصبح غير مجدى ولا منتج ؛ وبذلك تنتفى حكمته وتزول الغاية من التريص طوال المدة المقررة حتى تفئ الادارة إلى الحق أو ترفض التظلم أو تسكت عن البت فيه ويؤكد هذا النظر الاستثنا الخاص بالقرارات الصادرة من مجالس تأديبية التى نصت عليها المادة 12 سالفة الذكر وأخرجته من عداد الطلبات المبينة في البند رابعاً من المادة 8 من القانون وهى التى يقدمها الموظفون العموميون بإلغاء القرارات النهائية للسلطات التأديبية ، ذلك لأن القراارت الصادرة من المجالس التأديبية لا تملك أى سلطة إدارية التعقيب عليها بالالغاء او التعديل ومن ثم استبعدها الشارع من طلئفة القرارات التأديبية التى اوجب التظلم السابق فيها إلى الادارة قبل رفع الدعوى بالغائها أمام القضاء وذلك على خلاف القرارات النهائية الصادرة من السلطات التأديبية الأخرى والتى قد يجدى التظلم منها إلى هذه السلطات .
والجدير بالذكر أن القرارات الصادرة من لجنة تأديب المأذونين بالإنذار أو الوقف عن العمل هى قرارات نهائية تستنفذ اللجنة ولايتها باصدارها ولا توجد سلطة رئاسية تملك التعقيب عليها في هذا الشأن وبالتالى عدم خضوع هذه القرارات للتظلم الوجوبى قبل الطعن فيها بالالغاء أمام القضاء الادارى يعكس قرارات اللجنة الصادرة بالعزل فيسرى عليها التظلم الوجوبى ....
قرارات مجالس التأديب لا يجدى التظلم منها قبل الطعن قضائياً ؛ وذلك لأن المجالس التاديبية لا تملك العدول عن قراراتها وبالتالى فلا جدوى من التظلم إليها بخصوص هذه القرارات كما لا توجد أية سلطة إدارية تملك التعقيب على هذه القرارات بالالغاء أو التعديل وذلك على خلاف القرارات النهائية الصادرة من السلطات التأديبية الرئاسية والتى قد يجدى التظلم منها إلى هذه السلطات او الجهات الرئاسية لها ......
وتأسيساً على ما سلف فإنه يجرى على قرارات المجالس التأديبية بالنسبة إلى الطعن فيها ما يجرى على الاحكام الصادرة من المحاكم التأديبية أى يطعن فيها مباشرةً أمام المحكمة الادارية العليا عملاً بنص المادتين 22 ، 23 من قانون مجلس الدولة سالف الذكر ........

الحكمة من عدم جدوى التظلم من قرارات مجالس التأديب :يقال في هذا ان المشرع قد نظم كيفية التأديب أمام مجالس التأديب تنظيماً خاصاً يتفق إلى حدٍ ما مع التنظيمات القضائية . ولهذا فان القرارات التأديبية الصادرة منها تكون قد استوفت الضمانات التى تكفل للموظفين العدالة وتبعث في نفوسهم الطمأنينه والثقة . وبالتالى يكون التظلم من هذه القرارات غير مجد في قطع ميعاد الطعن القضائى بالالغاء فنجد ان قرارات مجلس المراجعه المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 56 لسنة 1954م في شأن الضريبة على العقارات المبنية قرارات نهائية لا يجوز الرجوع فيها حيث أن التظلم منها لا يقطع ميعاد رفع الدعوى بطلب إلغائها وأيضاً فإن طلب المساعدة القضائية المفدم إلى المحكمة المختصة للإعفاء من رسوم دعوى الالغاء يقوم مفام التظلم الوجوبى ويغنى عنه. والتظلم لا يجوز في القرارات الادارية المنعدمة حيث لا يعتبر هذا القرار (المنعدم) قراراً إدارياً بل يعد عمل مادى ويترتب على ذلك عدم اشتراط التظلم منه متى كان منعدماًُ ذلك لأنه يتأبى على الذوق القضائى السليم أن يعفى الطعن على مثل هذا القرار من شرط الميعاد دون اعفائه من شرط سابق عليه وهو التظمل كلا الشرطين (التظلم والميعاد) يجمعهما أصل مشترك وهو أنهما من الشروط المطلوبة لقبول الدعوى شكلاً
وأيضا التظلم المقدم وفقاص لقانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة يجعل تقديم التظلم المنصوص عليه في قانون مجلس الدولة غير مجد
ولا يجدى التظلم من قرارات الترقية إلى الدرجات الاعلى في حالة رفض التظلم من قرارات الترقية إلى الدرجات الادنى.
المبحث الثالث كيفية حساب الميعاد المنقطع بالتظلم الإداري
تنظم المادة 24 من قانون 47 لسنة 1972 في فقراتها الثانية والثالثة كيفية حساب الميعاد المنقطع بالتظلم وذلك على النحو التالى :
الفقرة الثانية : تنص على أن " ينقطع سريان هذا الميعاد بالتظلم إلى الهيئة الإدارية التى أصدرت القرار أو الهيئات الرئاسية ؛ ويجب أن يبت في التظلم قبل مضى ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه ، وإذا صدر القرار بالرفض وجب أن سكون مسبباً ، ويعتبر مضى ستين يوماً على تقدمي التظلم دون أن تجيب عنه السلطات المختصة بمثابة رفضه .
الفقرة الثالثة : ويكون ميعاد رفع الدعوى بالطعن في القرار الخاص بالتظلم ستين يوماص من تاريخ إنقضاء الستين يوماً المذكورة .
وأول ما يجب أن ننبه اليه في هذا المقام هو ان التظلم يقطع ميعاد الطعن بالالغاء في اليوم التالى لوصوله لدى جهة الادارة المختصة، إذ يبدأ العد التنازلى لفترة الستين يوماً التى تركها المشرع لجهة الادارة حتى تبت في الظمل من اليوم التالى ليوم وصول التظمل . ـــــــــــــ مثال : ـــــــــــــــ أرسل صاحب الشان التظلم في 2 أبرريل ، واستغرق وصوله اسبوعين فوصل جهة الادارة 17 ابريل . وهان لا نبدأ في عد فترة الستين يوماً المشار اليها ، لا من يوم 2 ابريل يوم إرسال التظلم ولا من يوم 12 ابريل يوم الوصول ، وانما نبدأ نعد بدءاً من يوم 18 ابريل ، " اليوم التالى ليوم وصول التظلم " .، نضيف إليها 59 يوم = اليوم الأخير وهو يوم 16 يونيو ... وعلى هذا يكون حساب الدة المنقطعة بالتظلم الآتى :
1- فى حالة استجابة الادارة لطلباتت المتظمل كلية ، فهنا تكون المشكلة قد انتهت بالقرار الصادر بالايجاب كليةً ، ويكون منهياً للنزاع ، ولن يكون هناك حساب لأى مدة . 2- فى حالة إستجابة الإدارة جزئياً لطلبات المتظلم ، وهان إن أراد منازعة الادارة في الجدزء المتبقى والتى لم تعطه الادارة بصدده إجابة موضية ، فعليه برفع الدعوى خلال ستين يوماص تحسب من اليوم التالى لوصول رد الاادرة اليه أو علمه به .
مثال : وهو السابق المشار اليه ، أرسل التظلم في 2 ابريل ووصل التظمل للإدارة في 17 ابريل . فحصته الادارة ورفضت الطلبات التى ادعاها صاجب الشأن جزئياً وارسلت له الرد في 15 مايو ، وصل هذا الرد لصاحب الشأن في 28 مايو ، هنا على صاحب الشأن رفع دعوى الالغاء خلال ستين يوماً تبدأ من اليوم التالى ليوم وصول الرد أى بدءاً من يوم 29 مايو مضافاً إليه 59 يوماً ، فيكون الميعاد هو من 29 مايو حتى 27 يوليو ؛ فإن رفع دعواه بعد يوم 27 يوليو تكون غير مقبولة شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد . 3- في حاةل ما اذا رفضت الادارة كليةً طلبات المتظلم ، وأوصلت له الرد بالرفض خلال فترة الستين يوماً – المخصصة قانوناً لبحث التظلم – فعلى المتظمل رفع دعوى الالغاء كما في المثال السابق خلال الستين يوماص التالية لوصول رفض الادارة لديه . والمثال السابق في رقميصلح تماماً هنا . 4- فى حالة ما اذا التزمت الادارة الصمت ولم ترد – عكس ما طلبته النصوص سواء أكانت في المادة 24 السابقة ، أم في قرار مجلس الدولة رقم 72 لسنة 1973م المشار اليه سلفاً – طوال فترة الستين يوماً التالية لوصول التظمل اليها ، فإن المشرع قد تدخل وافترض ضمنياً رفض الادارة ، والا ستظل مواعيد الطعن ممتدة إلى مالا ناهية ، الامر الذى لا يتفق وحكمة فرض ميعاد قضير لدعوى الالغاء وهو استقرار المراكز القانونية وسير المرفق العام بانتظام واطراد .
ومعنى ذلك أن نبدأ حساب المدة اللازمة للطعن بالالغاء في هذا القرار الضمنى بالرفض من اليوم التالى لانقضاء الستين يوماً التى خصصها المشرع للبت في التظمل من قبل الادارة ، وذلك حتى نهاية الستين يوماً الثانية والتى خصصها المشرع لرفع دعوى الالغاء .
مثـــــــــــــــــــــــال :
وصل التظلم للإدارة في يوم 3 مارس ، للإدارة مدة ستين يوماً للبت في هذا التظلم كالتالى :مدة البت في التظلم تكون من 4 مارس حتى يوم 2 مايو ... لم ترد الادارة ، افترض المشرع رفضها ، يتم الطعن بالالغاء في القرار الادارى المتظمل منه في الميعاد الآتى : مدة رفع دعوى الالغاء : من اليوم التالى آخر يوم البت في التظمل + 59 يوماً أى من 3 مايو حتى 1 يوليو ، فإذا رفعها يوم 2 يوليو تكون قد رفعت بعد الميعاد ويتعين عدم قبولها شكلاً ..
هذه هى كل الفروض التى عالجها المشرع في المادة 24 من قانون مجلس الدولة 47 لسنة 1972 . ولكن بقى لنا بعض الملاحظات الناجمة عن الصعوبات التى يصادفها القضاء في الواقع العملى ، وهذه الملاحظاتا يمكن إيجازها فيما يلى : إذا فرض وتظلم صاحب الشأن من القرار الادارى ، إلا أنه تنازل عن هذا التظلم ، فكيف نحسب ميعاد رفع دعوى الالغاء ؟؟؟ هل يحسب وفقاً للقواعد السابقة ؟؟؟ أم يبدأ حسابه من اليوم التالى للتنازل دون انتظار انتهاء الستين يوماً مدة التظلم ؟؟؟ ..........
استقر القضاء على حساب مدة الطعن في هذه الحالة من اليوم التالى ليوم التنازل . وفى هذا تقول المحكمة الادارية العيا : " قيام المعى بالتنازل عن التظمل المقدم منه لجهة الادارة ينطوى على اقرار منه بعدم رغبته في بحث التظلم من جهة الإدارة ومن ثم تنقضى الحكمة من انتظار الستين يوماً المقررة للجهة الإدارية للبت في التظلم ويتعين عليه أن يقيم دعواه أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى خلال الستين يوماً من تاريخ تنازله عن تظلمه – إقامة الدعوى بعد ستين يوماً من تاريخ التنازل يتعين معه القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى . 1- صدور قرار صريح برفض التظلم ، قبل القرارا الحكمى بالرفض ، احتساب ميعاد الطعن من تاريخ الرفض الصريح ولا معنى لانتظار انقضاء الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 24 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م إذا عمدت الجهة الادارية للبت في التظمل قبل انقضاء فسحته . فاى الأجلين أقرب يبدأ منه ميعاد الطعن . 2- مضى ستين يوماً على تقديم التظلم دون رد من قبل الإادرة ، اعتبره المشرع قرينة على رفض الإدارة لتظلم صاحب الشأن . البعض من الفقه يرى : " في تقديره ان قرينة القرار الضمنى بمضى الستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديم التظلم دون رد صريح من جهة الادارة قد أصبحت الآن قرينة قاطعة بحيث لم يعد متصوراً لهذه المدة أن تمتد تحت أى ظرف ، وذلك بعد أن تحددت إجراءات التظمل وطريقة البت فيه طبقاً لقرار رئيس مجلس الدولة رقم 72 لسنة 1973م الصادر في هذا الشأن ، استناداً إلى المادة 12 بند (ب) الفقرة الأخيرة من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972م في شأن مجلس الدولة . إلاان هذا الرأى – في نظرى – لايسانده الفقه في غالبيته ولا أحكام القضاء الإدارى قديمها وحديثها . فالفقه والقضاء مستقران على أن هذه القرينة بسيطة وليست قاطعة ، أى يجوز لصاحب الشأن إثبات عكسها ، بمعنى أن يثبت ان الادارة كانت جادة في بحث التظلم ، وان الاجراءات والوتين هو الذى أخرها عن البت في التظلم و وأنها في طريقها – وإن مضى ميعاد الستين يوماً المقررة للرد على التظلم – إلى الاستجابة لمطالبه . وفى هذه الحالة يكون حساب ميعاد الطعن بالالغاء خلال الستين يوماً من آخر إجراء اتخذته الادارة في تظلمه " ........ ولا شك أن هذا التفسير يوفق بين مصلحة الادارة والافراد على السواء إذا ما احتاجت الإدارة لأكثر من المدة المقررة لفحص التظلم ، كما أنه يتلافى العيوب الناجمة عن تقصير المدة ....... إذ يتيح للإدارة المدة الكافية لفحص التظلم . ومن أحدث أحكام المحكمة الادارية في هذا الشأن وحكمها الصدار في 5/2/1994م ، والذى عرفت فيه معنى المسلك الجدى ومتى يعتد به لدحض قرينة القرار الحكمى بالرفض ، حيث تقول : " .... ولا محاجة في القول بأن الإدارة سلكت مسلكاً جدياً في بحث التظلم على ما ذهب الطاعن في تقرير طعنه توصلاً إلى القول بعدم استغلاق باب الطعن بالالغاء واستمرار ميعاده مفتوحاً و لا محاجة في ذلك بحسبان ان هذه النتيجة لا تترتب على مجرد الجدية في البحث بل تترتب " أى أن المحكمة تقرها وتحض القرينة " على سلوك الادارة مسلكاً جدياً ينبئ عن أنها بصدد الاستجابة إلى التظلم والفارق بين المسلكين جد كبير " وفي حكم أخر تقول ذات المحكمة ، " عدم قيام هذه القرينة إذا لم تهمل الإدارة التظلم وإنما اتخذت مسلكاً إيجابياً في سبيل الاستجابة اليه ، والمعول عليه في هذا الصدد هو المسلك الإيجابى في سبيل سبيل إجابة المتظلم إلى تظلمه بعد استشعار الجهة الادارية حقه فيه وليس المسلك الإيجابى في بحث التظلم ، وحساب ميعاد رفع الدعوى في هذه الحالة في هذه الحالة من التاريخ الذى تكشف فيه الادارة عن نيتها رفض التظلم بعد رفض التظلم بعد ان كانت المقدمات في مسلكها تنبئ بغير ذلك " ............ 3- إذا أجاز النص التشريعى التظلم من القرار الادارى دون تحديد ميعاد له ، وقرر أن بعض القرارات تقبل التظلم في أى وقت ، فإن دعوى الإلغاء تظل قائمة ما بقى التظمل قائماً ، وميعادها مفتوحاً حتى تقديم التظمل ، وفى هذه الحالة يجب رفع الدعوى خلال الستين يوماً التالية لرد الإدارة – أو لإفتراض رفضها – على التظلم . 4- فى حالة صدور قرار إدارى ، تبدأ مدة الطعن عليه بالنشر ، أو الإعلان ، أو العلم اليقينى ، وماذا عن إصدار الإدارة بعد فترة معينة قراراً إدارياً آخر مؤكداً للأول ، فهل يعطى القرار الجديد هنا مدة جديدة للطعن عليه بالإلغاء ؟؟؟ لإجابة على ذلك تكون بالنفى ، لأن القرار الجديد اللاحق لم يأت بجديد على مراكز ذةى الشأن القانوينة ، فهو لم يفعل أكثر من أنه أكد القرار الأول . وعلى ذلك إذا فوت صاحب الشأن ميعاد الطعن في القرار الأول ، فإن دعواه تكون غير مقبولة إذا رافعها ضد القرار الثانى " إذ كان القرار المطعون فيه أخيراً لم ينشئ حالة قانونية جديدة بخلاف تلك التى أنشأها القرار السابق له فلا يجوز أن يترتب على صدوره خلق ميعاد جديد للطعن فيه بخلاف ميعاد الطعن في القرار السابق الذى أيده ، لأن هذا الميعاد يسرى بالنسبة إليه أيضاص ، فإذا كان ميعاد الطعن في القرار الأول سقط الحق فيه لم يكن من الجائز تبعاً لذلك الطعن في القرار الثانى المؤيد له " معنى ذلك – وبالتطبيق لهذا المبدأ – أن صاحب الشأن إذا تظلم من قرار الإادرة ولم ترد على تظلمه خلال الستين يوماً التالية ، يعتبر ذلك قراراً ضمنياً بالرفض يجوز الطعن في القرار المتظمل فيه خلال الستين يوماً التالية لفوات الستين يوماً المخصصة لفحص التظمل والبت فيه . فما الحكم لو أن الإدارة وبعد فوات الستين يوماً الخاصة بفحص التظلم والبت فيه ، وكذلك فوات الستين يوماً التالية للأولى ولم يرفع صاحب الشأن دوعاه أمام القضاء ، ثم جاءت الإدارة وأصدرت قراراً برفض التظلم ، فهل يفتح ميعاد جديد للطعن في القرار الأول الذى تحصن بفوات المواعيد ؟ الإجابة بالنفى تطبيقاً للمبدأ السابق . وبذات المسلك تأخذ المحكمة الادارية العليا ، حيث قضت : " بأنه لا يغير من هذا كون المصلحة قد أبلغت المعى بكتابها – بعد فوات الالميعاد – بأن لجنة شئون الموظفين الموظفين قد قررت رفض تظلمه ، لأن هذا التبليغ ، وهو برفض التظلم ، ولم يسبقه أى مسلك إيجابى من جانب الإدارة يمكن أن يستشف منه استعدادها للإستجابة إلى هذا التظلم أو اتجاهها إلى ذلك ، ليس من شأنه مد ميعاد رفع الإلغاء أو فتح ميعاد جديد بعد إنقضاء الميعاد لاقانونى المقرر" 5- وهذه الملاحظة تسرى على نوعى التظلم " الإختيارى والإجبارى " وتتعلق برفع الدعوى بعد التظلم وقبل البت فيه خلال الستين يوماً المقرره للبت في التظلم . هنا الأمر لا يثير مشكلة بالنسبة للتظلم الاختيارى ، فالطاعن يملك عدم التظلم أصلاً ، فمن باب أولى يملك عدم انتظار نتيجة التظلم ويذهب للقضاء بدعوى الإلغاء . أما التظلم الإجبارى ، فالمفروض أن المشرع فرضه في حالات معينة حتى يتسنى للأطراف فض النزاع ودياً ؛ ولذلك كانت الحكمة تقتضى الانتظار حتى تبت الادارة فيه. فلربما تجيب المتظلم وترد إليه حقوقه في الأيام الأخيرة من فترة الستين يوماً ، ولذلك يمكن القول أنه إذا لم ينتظر ورفع دعواه تكون دعواه غير مقبولة . ولكن القضاء الإدارى إستقر على عكس ذلك تماماً إذ أجاز رفع الدعوى وقبولها دون إنتظار نتيجة التظمل الإجبارى . إذ أن مدة الستين يوماً المقرررة للبت في التظلم ستنتهى حتماً أثناء نظر الدعوى وقبل الفصل فيها ، فإذا أجابته الإدارة وقررت النزول على طلباته فلن يخسر سوى مصارف رفع الدعوى ، وإذا لم تجبه أو رفضت تظلمه فدعواه قائمة ومنظورة أمام القضاء .

*[] خاتمة*

نموذج لتظلم إدارى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السيد الأستاذ / وكيل وزارة ............... محافظة ..................
تحية طيبة وبعد
تقدم لسيادتكم السيد / ................... والذى يعمل .............. بجهة ................ بطلب ..................
وقد أشرتم سيادتكم على هذا الطلب بـــــــــــــــــ .......................................... ........................ بالقرار رقم ..................... والمؤرخ في / .....................
ونظراً لأن قراركم هذا مخالف للقانون ، للأسباب الآتيه : 1- 2- 3- 4-
لذلك يتظلم موكلنا " أو أتظلم أنا " الأستاذ / ..................................................  ... من القرار المشار إليه سلفاً ويرجو منكم / ............................................... 1- 2- 3- 4-
وفى حالة عدم الإستجابة أو الرد يحتفظ موكلى ( أو أحتفظ ) بحق الإلتجاء إلى القضاء الإدارى للدفاع عن مصالحه وإسترداد حقةقه التي نكلها عنه قراراكم السابق . وتفضلو يا سيادة الوكيل بقبول سالف الشكر وعظيم الإحترام وكيل المتظلم " أو المتظلم "

*المراجع*

<LI id=cite_note-one-0>↑ كتاب { النظام القانونى للميعاد في دعوى الالغاء – دراسة مقارنة } – تأليف د./ رأفت فودة – دار النهضة العربية سنة 1998م ، صـــ 166 . <LI id=cite_note-two-1>↑ كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء } – تأليف سمير صادق – المستشار بمجلس الدولة – دار الفكر العربى سنة 1969م – صـــ 156 . <LI id=cite_note-three-2>↑ كتاب { القضاء الإدارى – الجزء الأول – قضاء الإلغاء } – تأليف د./ عبدالفتاح حسن – مكتبة الجلاء الجديدة سنة 1978م – صـــ 242. <LI id=cite_note-3>المرجع السابق – صـــ 243. <LI id=cite_note-4>المادة 12/ ب من قانون مجلس الدولة الحالى رقم 47 لسنة 1927م. <LI id=cite_note-5>قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة رقم 72 لسنة 1973م الصادر في 12/4/1973م بشأن إجراءات التظلم الوجوبى من القرارات الإدارية وطريقة الفصل فيها. <LI id=cite_note-6>المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955م. <LI id=cite_note-7>كتاب { النظام القانونى للميعاد في دعوى الإلغاء } – تأليف د./ رأفت فودة – دار النهضة العربية سنة 1998م – صـــ 167. <LI id=cite_note-8>كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء في ضوء أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الإدارى } – تأليف / فؤاد عامر القاضى بالمحاكم العسكرية سابقاً – دار الفكر العربى سنة 2001 م – صـــ 119. <LI id=cite_note-ten-9> المرجع السابق صـــ 123. <LI id=cite_note-10> كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء } – تأليف / سمير صادق المستشار بمجلس الدولة – دار الفكر العربى سنة 1969م – صـــ 158. <LI id=cite_note-11> حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى في القضية رقم 268 لسنة 1 قضائية جلة 4/11/1947م <LI id=cite_note-12> كتاب { النظام القانونى للميعاد في دعوى الالغاء – دراسة مقارنة } – تأليف د./ رأفت فودة – دار النهضة العربية سنة 1998م – صـــ 170 . <LI id=cite_note-13> الطعن رقم 680 لسنة 31 قضائية ، جلسة 7/12/1985م . <LI id=cite_note-14> محكمة القضاء الإدارية في الدعوى رقم 261 لسنة 3 قضائية ، جلسة 12/6/1951م. <LI id=cite_note-15> كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء في ضوء أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الإدارى } – تأليف / فؤاد أحمد عامر – القاضى بالمحاكم العسكرية – دار الفكر الجامعى سنة 2001م – صـــ 122 . <LI id=cite_note-16> حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 3099 لسنة 33 قضائية جلسة 6/7/1991م . <LI id=cite_note-17> كتاب { القضـــــــاء الإدارى – الجزء الأول – قضاء الإلغاء } – تأليف د./ عبدالفتاح حسن – صـــ 242 ، 243 . <LI id=cite_note-18> كتاب { أصول إجراءات القضاء الإدارى } – تأليف د./ مصطفى كمال وصفى - الطبعة الثانية سنة 1978م – صـــ 169 . <LI id=cite_note-19> حكم محكمة القضاء الادارى في الدعوى رقم 163 لسنة 2 قضائية جلسة 17/11/1948م . <LI id=cite_note-20> كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء } – تأليف المستشار / سمير صادق –صـــ 158 وما بعدها . <LI id=cite_note-21> كتاب { الرقابة على اعمال الادارة للرقابة القضائية – طبعو 1967م } – تأليف د./ كامل ليلة – صــــ 162 . <LI id=cite_note-22> كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الالغاء } – تأليف المستشار / سمير صادق – صــــ 160 ؛ وحكم المحكمة الادارية العليا في الطعن رقم 4286 لسنة 25 قضائية جلسة 26/12/1992م. <LI id=cite_note-23> حكم محكمة القضاء الادارى في الدعوى رقم 479 لسنة 3 قضائية جلسة 25/4/1951م . <LI id=cite_note-24> كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الالغاء } – تأليف / فؤاد أحمد عامر - القاضى بالمحاكم العسكرية "سابقاً" – دار الفكر الجامعى سنة 2001م – صـــــ163 . <LI id=cite_note-25> كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الالغاء في ضوء احكام المحكمة الادارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الادارى } – تأليف / فؤاد أحمد عامر القاضى سابقاً بالمحاكم العسكرية – دار الفكر الجامعى 2001 – صــــ 148. <LI id=cite_note-26> كتاب { طرق الطعن في العقوبات التأديبية } – تأليف المستشار / عبدالوهاب البندارى. <LI id=cite_note-27>كتاب { طرق الطعن في القرارات التأديبية } – تأليف المستشار / عبدالوهاب البندارى . <LI id=cite_note-28> حكم المحكمة الادارية العليا في الطعن رقم 1301 لسنة 7 القضائية جلسة 5/3/1966 <LI id=cite_note-29> حكم المحكمة الادارية العيا في الطعن رقم 1594 لسنة 29 قضائية جلسة 23/11/1985 م؛ وحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 2074 لسنة 29 القضائية جلسة 29/6/1986 م. <LI id=cite_note-30> حكم المحكمة الادارية العليا في الطعن رقم 150 لسنة 17 القضائية جلسة 23/4/1987 م. <LI id=cite_note-31>حكم المحكمة الادارية العليا في الطعن رقم 87 لسنة 6القضائية جلسة 23/2/1956.كتاب { النظام القانونى للميعاد في دعوى الالغاء – دراسة مقارنة } – تأليف د./ رأفت فوده – دار النهضة العربية سنة 1998م – صــــــ192 .


(10)
(11)
(12) حكم المحكمة الادارية العليل في الطعن رقم 324 لسنة 6 قضائية جلسة 26/5/1952م



*[] المراجع*

(1) كتاب { النظام القانونى للميعاد في دعوى الالغاء – دراسة مقارنة } – تأليف د./ رأفت فودة – دار النهضة العربية سنة 1998م.
(2) كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء } – تأليف سمير صادق – المستشار بمجلس الدولة – دار الفكر العربى سنة 1969م .
(3) كتاب { القضاء الإدارى – الجزء الأول – قضاء الإلغاء } – تأليف د./ عبدالفتاح حسن – مكتبة الجلاء الجديدة سنة 1978م .
(4) قرار رئيس مجلس الدولة رقم 72 لسنة 1973م الصادر في 12/4/1973م بشأن إجراءات التظلم الوجوبى من القرارات الإدارية وطريقة الفصل فيها .
(5) المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 165 لسنة 1955م .
(6) كتاب { ميعاد رفع دعوى الإلغاء في ضوء أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا ومحكمة القضاء الإدارى } – تأليف / فؤاد عامر القاضى بالمحاكم العسكرية سابقاً – دار الفكر العربى سنة 2001 م .
(7) كتاب { أصول إجراءات القضاء الإدارى } – تأليف د./ مصطفى كمال وصفى - الطبعة الثانية سنة 1978م .

(8) كتاب { الرقابة على اعمال الادارة للرقابة القضائية – طبعة 1967م } – تأليف د./ كامل ليلة .
(9) كتاب { طرق الطعن في العقوبات التأديبية } – تأليف المستشار / عبدالوهاب البندارى .

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر

----------

